# I'm Back!!!



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

haha I was away for a while but now I get to come out and play again! :roll:

here is a Diesel recent for you all..


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Welcome back!!!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay. I've been wondering about you. Even made a thread. Welcome back


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Girl, You can't be on all the time and then suddenly disappear! What were you in lock down lol!  Glad to have you back! How's Diesel?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: Good to see you guys back. :hug:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Girl we missed you, we were wondering where you went  Great pic of Diesel  You gotta check out my new pup  Hugs


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

haha no i wasnt in lock down. Boyfriend and I broke up so now I got a new place and a computer to hassle you guys with. Took me a few but I'm back in the swing of things now. Hope I didnt miss too much! Thanks all for the welcome back!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY such a cute boy, downward dog is my favorite


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

^ hahahahahahahahaha .. mine too


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome back!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome back, DD. Diesel looks good!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Runnin on my own time, late yet again. Welcome back mama! Missed you and D! Look at that happy face! Gorgeous shot!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------

